# purity source hcg?



## robot (Aug 6, 2014)

anybody heard anything about purity source labs? do they have legit hcg ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 6, 2014)

Moving this to the appropriate forum.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 6, 2014)

ahem.....
I thought you might want to read 


http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...e-fancy-elixir-salesmen?highlight=purity+labs

Assuming its the lab in question?


----------



## robot (Aug 6, 2014)

thanks for sharing that bro


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 7, 2014)

Mixed reviews. I believe they do not have a min order if I'm correct. Worth giving it a shot. But they are the bandwagon over on ology so that concerns me a bit. Order with caution..


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 7, 2014)

Fuk PSL...
Go 2the gym and get from him


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 7, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Fuk PSL...
> Go 2the gym and get from him



Have you tried them?? Why so much hatred towards them??


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 7, 2014)

Youngblood43 said:


> Have you tried them?? Why so much hatred towards them??



$700 in primo that turned out 2be deca and $400 in anavar that turned out 2be Tbol
FUCC PURITY SORCE LABS W/AIDS DICC
sorry 2the ppl w/aids that have 2fucc em

No animosity towards you YB


----------



## Jayjay82 (Aug 7, 2014)

Damn Trini, I feel for you brother I guess now robot got his answer.


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 7, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> $700 in primo that turned out 2be deca and $400 in anavar that turned out 2be Tbol
> FUCC PURITY SORCE LABS W/AIDS DICC
> sorry 2the ppl w/aids that have 2fucc em
> 
> No animosity towards you YB



that sucks bro, but at least there was some kind of hormone in it, couldve just been oil! 
and sometimes it might be, who knows. you just cant trust a lab like this.


----------

